# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  Is this the world's smallest reef tank?

## Gary R

Copyright © jjreeftank
This amazing micro aquarium holds just 0.065 US gal/0.24 l. of water!
It was built using 1/4" acrylic. The tank doesn't actually have any livestock as it's not big enough at 6 x 2 x 1.75", but it does have its own custom-built cabinet! 


It's all the work of Reef2Reef member jjreeftank.

The tank is lit by a couple of moonlights that happened to be laying around when the tank was built and apparently makes a good night light!


jjreeftank says his next project will be a 1.3 US gal/4.9 l. aquarium with a custom sump underneath...

----------


## lost

I had enough trouble with mine never mind a smaller one  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

> I had enough trouble with mine never mind a smaller one


 :pmsl:  ...

----------

